# The latest Netflix original movie is a historical 'war thriller'



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*The latest Netflix original movie is a historical 'war thriller'*

(engadget.com) - Netflix's more serious movie-length productions have typically been documentaries, but the streaming video service is apparently ready to branch out. It just acquired Jadotville, a historical "war thriller" recreating a UN battalion's fight against overwhelming Congolese forces. While you may not be familiar with the events, you should be familiar with the star, Jamie Dornan (fresh from from Fifty Shades of Grey), who plays Commander Pat Quinlan....

Full Story Here


----------

